# Two-way Mylar



## Radman (Dec 19, 2004)

The set designer for our next show designed some set peices that use 2-way mylar. He swears on its existance but we can't find it anywhere.

Does this stuff really exist, and if so, where can we get it? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## techieman33 (Dec 20, 2004)

I've never heard of anything like that, but then again, i refuse to touch mylar on a stage, i've had way to much bad luck with it.


----------



## Radman (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks, any other opinions anyone?


----------



## ccfan213 (Dec 20, 2004)

i have never heard of two way mylar either, what are you trying to do with it? you could always google it and see what you find.


----------



## Radman (Dec 20, 2004)

Google no work. I think the set designer wants it to be a 2 way mirror...


----------



## ccfan213 (Dec 21, 2004)

a two way mirror, hmm if you cant just get your hands on a two way mirror i dont know how else you could make one. what is the point of it being two way, can you have a mirror and replace it with glass in a scene change or are both sides used simultaneously?


----------



## ship (Dec 21, 2004)

Rosco, Rosebrand and other sources might be good websites to look into but I have no concept either of a double sided mylar. Can you get the designer to explain a little more about the intent and what this stuff will do?


----------



## jwl868 (Dec 21, 2004)

This is a guess on my part, but looking at some of the websites that sell reflective mylar (for growing plants indoors), the pictures suggest that it is commonly reflective on both sides (or maybe the photo studio lights are very bright). Looks like it comes in several thicknesses. I also found a building products website that showed one reflective mylar product with one foil side and a second product with foil on both sides.

But it sounds like it’s a question you need to ask the vendor before you buy.


Joe


----------



## ship (Dec 21, 2004)

I used to sell window mylar way back when at a home center - given it's what about 18 years ago now. Good idea, it is sort of see thru from one side and reflective on both when hit by the light just right. 7777777777777777777777777777777777  (cat needs some attention.) Depending upon the tint it might be somewhat reflective on both sides when at least the interior side has a black stage behind it. One side is certainly reflective, the other still made to see thru as it's designed for a window.

Might look into car shops in addition to a stop by Home Depot to get the company that makes the stuff they sell. 

Just checkeked Sweets Group catalog. LLumst Window Film is one brand of the stuff. www.llumar.com Madico is another www.madico.com. MSC Specialty Films Inc. www.solargard.com. 3M brand "Scotchtint" and Scotchshield - 3M should be a easy websearch. Given it's the 1999 version and some of these companies could be out of business. Section eight of the catalog if anyone has access to a more recent version. Sweets Group - you will find it in the architectural/building Materials section of a good library otherwise. Just a expensive encyclopedia like set of catalogs on stuff.


----------



## sound_nerd (Dec 21, 2004)

what about applying mirror tint (found at auto-tint shops) to a pane of glass?


----------



## Will (Jun 26, 2005)

This stuff does exist, because we have a mirror made with it at a small professional theatre that I work at. It has been used in at least two productions of "Scrooge" since I've been there.

Looks like an ordinary mirror, but some one can "appear" in it (like Marley). When lit from behind, it becomes semi-transparent. Basically it behaves like a scrim.

Unfortunately I don't know where it came from. Its existence at the theatre predates me. 

It appears to be simply a thick mylar with a silver coating- possibly for car windows?

I may do a search myself, because I have an upcoming show where it might be useful.


----------



## Will (Jun 26, 2005)

A quick search didn't reveal any a specific theatre application or source, but this may be the stuff:

http://www.northsolarscreen.com/html/koolvue.shtml

I may try to call the designer who was at the theatre I described above to see if he knows more.


----------



## Mack (Sep 8, 2011)

I am years too late for this thread, but I am looking for the same thing right now. I have found this place: mirrorsheeting.com and have ordered from them before, years ago, but I could have sworn that what we bought was much wider than 28-1/2" I'm sure it came in 54" before. Bummer, too, because I need 36" wide at the least. Gonna check out some of these links others put up in this thread.


----------



## Footer (Sep 9, 2011)

Mack said:


> I am years too late for this thread, but I am looking for the same thing right now. I have found this place: mirrorsheeting.com and have ordered from them before, years ago, but I could have sworn that what we bought was much wider than 28-1/2" I'm sure it came in 54" before. Bummer, too, because I need 36" wide at the least. Gonna check out some of these links others put up in this thread.


 
Ya, I bought some from the exact same place probably 5? years ago. Took a crapton of light behind it to do the transparency, but it worked.


----------



## kicknargel (Sep 9, 2011)

Two-way mirror acrylic is another option. Should be available at a large-scale plastics supplier, such as Piedmont Plastics. Very spendy, though.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 9, 2011)

See also this thread http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/special-effects/20995-two-way-mirror.html .


----------

